# [RISOLTO]:installazione di xfce4

## trigg

buongiorno

dopo 2 tentativi sono riuscito (forse) ad installare correttamente gentoo

sono arrivato a questo punto

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Finalizing/it

adesso dovrei installare xfce4 , ma prima da quello che ho capito devo installare xorg e modificare il kernel per i drivers

la mia scheda video è AMD Radeon HD 5000/6000/7000/7350/8350 series

come devo proseguireLast edited by trigg on Tue Jun 19, 2018 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> adesso dovrei installare xfce4 , ma prima da quello che ho capito devo installare xorg e modificare il kernel per i drivers
> 
> la mia scheda video è AMD Radeon HD 5000/6000/7000/7350/8350 series

 

Non e' necessario installare xorg perche se installi il pacchetto xfce-base/xfce4-meta verra' installato come dipendenza.

Pr la scheda radeon dovresti seguire questa guida

----------

## trigg

ciao  :Smile:  fedeliallalinea 

grazie per avermi risposto

avevo già letto più volte quella pagina , ma non riesco a seguire i passaggi

nello specifico mi perdo al primo passaggio del kernel , non riesco a capire come arrivarci.

detto questo ier ho fatto questi passaggi

```
emerge -pv xorg-drivers
```

```
emerge xorg-server
```

```
env-update
```

```
source /etc/profile
```

```
emerge --ask xfce-base/xfce4-meta xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd
```

quando ho dato reboot e alla fine startx 

ho avuto questo output

https://i.imgur.com/HJCP8AM.png

penso sia bene dire che ho usato genkernel durante l'installazione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> nello specifico mi perdo al primo passaggio del kernel , non riesco a capire come arrivarci.

 

Intendi ad avviare il menu? Se e' questo che intendi basta che a genkernel devi dare oltre alle altre opzioni anche --menuconfig.

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ho avuto questo output
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HJCP8AM.png

 

Invece di usare le immagini utilizza wgetpaste , questo ti permette di passare un file di log e il programma lo carica in un servizio di pastebin e ti da l'url da condividere.

----------

## trigg

allora la risoluzione video è cambiata dopo aver installato emerge linux-firmware

adesso dopo startx mi dice

```
xauth: file /root/.serverauth.3965 does not exist
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stai cercando di fare startx da root?

----------

## trigg

mi da lo stesso output anche con user

con user mi dice

xauth: file /home/cat/.serverauth.4041 does not exist

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il tuo utente e' nel gruppo video? Cosa contiene il file .xinitrc?

----------

## sabayonino

controlla se ci sono più files .serverauth. e rimuovili

```
rm -f /home/$USER/.serverauth.* .Xauthority
```

ridai il comando startx da utente

PS : intendi utilizzare anche un login manager ?

----------

## trigg

buongiorno   :Very Happy: 

prima di tutto voglio ringraziarvi per l'aiuto che date

grazie a fedeliallalinea e grazie ancora a sabayonino che ricordo avermi già dato supporto nel forum italiano di sabayon .

devo aggiornarvi su quanto ho fatto

ho cancellato i file .serverauth come suggerito da sabayonino

ho letto xinitrc ed installato xterm , xclock e twm

dato startx e sono entrato in un'ambiente grafico base con 3 terminali xterm e l'orologio in alto a destra

ho installato lightdm

dato 

nano /etc/conf.d/xdm

inserendo lightdm in DISPALYMANAGER

e dopo 

rc-update add xdm default

modificato inittab assegnando 3 

al reboot mi ha dato un'errore che non riesco a leggere perchè si cancella tutto e rimane il cursore a lampeggiare

con ctrl+F1 ho ridatp startx e sono rientrato nell'ambiente grafico diciamo di xterm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ho letto xinitrc ed installato xterm , xclock e twm

 

in questo file puoi anche mettere

```
exec startxfce4
```

cosi da fare partire, con startx, xfce invece che twm ed avere il tuo DE

 *trigg wrote:*   

> modificato inittab assegnando 3 

 

Cosa hai fatto esattamente?

 *trigg wrote:*   

> al reboot mi ha dato un'errore che non riesco a leggere perchè si cancella tutto e rimane il cursore a lampeggiare

 

Penso che esista un file di log in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log puoi postarlo con [urlhttps://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste]wgetpaste[/url]?

----------

## trigg

ok sono entrato con xfce  :Smile: 

adesso sto installando chromium così mi sarà più facile postare i .log e quello che ho fatto  :Smile:  in questo topic

intanto apro dei nuovi topic per continuare la configurazione 

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> adesso sto installando chromium così mi sarà più facile postare i .log e quello che ho fatto  in questo topic

 

Ci vediamo fra qualche ora  :Laughing:  .

Potresti intanto installare firefox-bin che e' il binario almeno hai subito un browser

----------

## trigg

 :Smile:   sono abituato alle compilazioni di sbopkg con slackware

la mia non è una questione di tempo , lo faccio solo per conoscenza per imparare e per passione  

allora questo è xinitrc modificato come hai suggerito

```
#!/bin/sh

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

sysresources=/etc/X11/xinit/Xresources

sysmodmap=/etc/X11/xinit/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

if [ -f "$usermodmap" ]; then

    xmodmap "$usermodmap"

fi

# start some nice programs

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

 command="`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

else

 failsafe="yes"

fi

if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then

 for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/?* ; do

  [ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"

 done

 unset f

fi

if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

# twm &

# xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

# xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

# xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

# exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

exec startxfce4

else

 exec $command

fi
```

###################

questo è inittab

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Mike Frysinger, <vapier@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Robin H. Johnson, <robbat2@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  William Hubbs, <williamh@gentoo.org>

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/openrc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/openrc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/openrc shutdown

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhnp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/openrc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/openrc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/openrc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/openrc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/openrc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/openrc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dkn

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# new-style single-user

su0:S:wait:/sbin/openrc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

#x1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 console linux

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

##########################################

questo più importante il log di lightdm

```
[+0.05s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 1.18.3, UID=0 PID=3750

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /usr/local/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /etc/xdg/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Loading configuration from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf

[+0.05s] DEBUG: Using D-Bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager

[+0.07s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xlocal

[+0.07s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xremote

[+0.07s] DEBUG: Registered seat module unity

[+0.20s] WARNING: Failed to get system bus: Could not connect: No such file or directory

[+0.20s] DEBUG: Adding default seat

[+0.20s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Loading properties from config section Seat:*

[+0.20s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Starting

[+0.20s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Creating greeter session

[+0.25s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Creating display server of type x

[+0.25s] DEBUG: Could not run plymouth --ping: Failed to execute child process “plymouth” (No such file or directory)

[+0.25s] DEBUG: Using VT 7

[+0.25s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Starting local X display on VT 7

[+0.25s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-0: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log

[+0.25s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-0: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0

[+0.25s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-0: Launching X Server

[+0.25s] DEBUG: Launching process 3801: /usr/bin/X :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch

[+0.25s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-0: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
```

----------

## sabayonino

```
 [+0.20s] WARNING: Failed to get system bus: Could not connect: No such file or directory 
```

dbus è attivo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora prima cosa non dovresti modificare /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ma ti basta creare, dal tuo utente, il file .xinitrc nella user home (il punto davanti a xinitrc e' obbligatorio e crea in file non visibile con ls ma solo con ls -a) con solo il contenuto

```
exec startxfce4
```

Non penso che sia necessario modificare /etc/inittab (vedi guida), quindi rimuovi.

```
[+0.20s] WARNING: Failed to get system bus: Could not connect: No such file or directory 
```

Il servizio dbus e' attivato (puoi controllare con il comando /etc/init.d/dbus status)? Se no avvialo e poi mettilo nel runlevel default

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus start

# rc-update add dbus default
```

e riprova a riavviare il servizio xdm

----------

## trigg

si il servizio dbus era disattivato

adesso è avviato e attivo

```
gentoo /home/cat #  /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status: stopped

gentoo /home/cat # /etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...                                                      [ ok ]

gentoo /home/cat # rc-update add dbus default

 * service dbus added to runlevel default

gentoo /home/cat # 
```

come devo procedere?

se devo riavviare per testare xdm non posso farlo adesso per via della compilazione di chormium

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> come devo procedere?
> 
> se devo riavviare per testare xdm non posso farlo adesso per via della compilazione di chormium

 

Se l'hai avviato in una console grafica devi aspettare che finisca chromium.

Se invece e' in esecuzione su una console virtuale (quelle che accedi con ctrl+alt+f1) allora chiudi xfce e poi riavvii il servizio xdm (/etc/init.d/xdm restart)

----------

## trigg

un'aggiornamento sull'installazione di xfce4

ho rirpristinato  /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc 

creato il file .xinitrc nella home e aggiunto startxfce4

il risultato al riavvio è aver scoperto lightdm di gentoo molto molto molto , molto bello  :Smile: 

quindi è quasi tutto ok perchè mancano alcune cose che posso risolvere da solo tipo i plugin di xfce

ma c'è nè un'latra dove ho ancora bisogna di assistenza:

riguarda la connessione internet

prima per navigare davo il comando 

```
dhcpcd enp2s0
```

comando che ho aggiunto ad impostazioni->sessione e avvio ->avvio automatico

nella speranza che riuscivo a connettermi ; così non è stato adesso per connettermi devo lanciare dhcpcd enp2s0 da terminale con privilegi elevati

non mi riconosche eth0 e devo connettermi con dhcpcd enp2s0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> comando che ho aggiunto ad impostazioni->sessione e avvio ->avvio automatico
> 
> nella speranza che riuscivo a connettermi ; così non è stato adesso per connettermi devo lanciare dhcpcd enp2s0 da terminale con privilegi elevati
> 
> non mi riconosche eth0 e devo connettermi con dhcpcd enp2s0

 

Per avviare la rete all'avvio e' scritto nell'handbook di gentoo (sostituisci nei comandi net.eth0 con net.enp2s0).

Rimuovi anche quello che hai messo in avvio automatico

----------

## trigg

ok funziona

metto risolto  :Smile:  gentoooo   :Laughing: 

----------

